# Las Vegas Registry of Deeds - timeshare and parcel maps



## cluemeister (Mar 4, 2006)

In case you're the type of person who's interested in looking up deeds and records, you can access deeds and property maps at the Clark County Assessor's office.  Here's the link. 

Clark County Maps 

If you go to this link, there is a right hand column where you get to choose "search for deed" or "search for maps".  

For instance, if you're interested in the Polo Towers maps, choose "Map Search", then under "Map type" choose "PL" from the dropdown menu, and then in the "Map File" field, enter in "72", and then in the "Map page" field, enter in "5".   (That's book 72, page 5).  You'll get 12 or 13 pdf files of various property lines and timeshare unit information.

For your specific Vegas timeshare, just look for the book and page reference number on your deed, and type it in the fields that I mentioned above.

Very interesting!


----------

